# Just Another New Guy



## McDooginz

Sup everyone I tried Karate once for like 3 months then traded it in for skateboarding.

It's gone by the wayside and need a new hobby so I thought I would start with weightlifting and martial arts.


----------



## seasoned

Welcome to the site. Weightlifting and martial arts are a good combination to train with. Look around and ask a lot of questions before you make any final decisions, enjoy...


----------



## McDooginz

Thanks, JKD is looking appealing, simply because it allows integration of other styles.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## McDooginz

Thanks, I see no reason why I wouldn't.


----------



## donald1

Hello!


----------



## TSDTexan

McDooginz said:


> Sup everyone I tried Karate once for like 3 months then traded it in for skateboarding.
> 
> It's gone by the wayside and need a new hobby so I thought I would start with weightlifting and martial arts.



I longboard every day, its good for balence. And strengthening your ankles.

Just some friendly advice, I am offering...

Martial arts really are not a good hobby. Hobbies dont require dedicated commitment. The health benefits are excellent.
But good instructors are going to wear your body out.

Not so good ones, at mcdojo's dont push you to your limits, just show up pretty regularly, pay your monthly or quarterly, and 1 to 2 years later you will get a nice price of paper, and a black belt.

Some of the best MA instructors will tell you to forget about belts, just focus in the footstep in front of you.

My advice, JKD is pretty great, but you should start from a classical art to get your fundamentals. I would recommend Wing Chin if you are serious about JKD. Or Jun Fan Kung Fu.

My problem with WC is mobility, it is a great art for defending yourself on a jail cell, subway car, or tussling with a religious nutjob in an airplane.

If you are shopping for a martial art, first think about what kind of fighter you think you are. Are you someone who will want to be able to take a lot of hits but dish it back out, then your looking for a hard style.

If you are looking to ducks, dodge, weave, trip, throw, or break a muggers wrist like Stephen Segal, then you are looking for a hard-soft style like Akido, Hapkido, and things along those lines.

If you want flashy moves, and can be highly mobile, there are hundreds of soft styles... They are great for health benefits.

If you really want to integrate styles.. Consider a nontraditional Mixed Martial Arts school.

Bruce Lee did a bit of Chinese Boxing, Wing Chun, Fencing, Western Boxing, Tai Chi Chuan, Tae Kwan Do and even Judo and Japanse jujutsu.

He learned several weapons FMA Stick fighting, and mastered Nunchuku.

JKD was an outgrowth of all of his work.

JKD was the birth of Modern MMA.

My big concern for you is that you will pick up a new Martial Art, and get bored with it soon as the honeymoon is over and the new car smell is gone.


----------



## Steve

Welcome to the site.


----------



## McDooginz

TSDTexan said:


> quote


Thanks for the input man. Yeah when I said hobby I probably should have said lifestyle and I've only just started looking at Hapkido and Aikido vids today. I'm not exactly big so I would prefer to not get hot as much as I am hitting.



Steve said:


> Welcome to the site.



Thanks man.


----------



## TSDTexan

McDooginz said:


> Thanks for the input man. Yeah when I said hobby I probably should have said lifestyle and I've only just started looking at Hapkido and Aikido vids today. I'm not exactly big so I would prefer to not get hot as much as I am hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.



Here is a principle for you.

Size of the man (you) in the fight is not as important as the size of the fight in the man (you).

Get some fire, from a white hot flame (instructor), light your torch, burn bright.  And never let anyone snuff your fire.

You need some conditioning to take be able to take punches, when the defenses fail.

Your first line of defense in JKD is a faster counter punch, its called way of the intercepting fist for a reason.

The second line is blocking hard (locking muscles and joints or force -><-counterforce ) or blocking soft (redirection, when pushed, pull. When pulled end, push, & even throwing),

Or evasion/sidestepping/bobbing/leaning and weaving.

Your last line of defense is eating the blow, (very hard to eat a solid uppercut to the jaw)... But about anything else, you can mitigate. Sometimes it just jumping a little bit so the impact becomes a push, some times its a twist of your body to take a blow on a tougher, less vulnerable body part.

Traditional Aikido used to be a thirty year education, something like 2,700 techniques. Hapkido has two main varieties traditional or nontraditional. One is a lot more simplified, low kicks no Kata (in Korean they are called Hyungs) forms, the other which is older has a lot more techniques and material to cover, so it is a longer road to black belt.

Some of the nontraditional Hapkido actually uses JKD's hand trapping, to engage the wristlocking/breaking.

Hapkido and JKD would blend pretty nice. Both are eclectic Martial Arts that are flexible.


----------



## McDooginz

TSDTexan said:


> quote


Accidental double post.


----------



## McDooginz

TSDTexan said:


> quote


I believe that to an extent but I also believe weight divisions matter as well haha. How many martial arts other than boxing have divisions?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------



## TSDTexan

McDooginz said:


> I believe that to an extent but I also believe weight divisions matter as well haha. How many martial arts other than boxing have divisions?



Sport bjj has weight divisions.
As an aside, from a self defense perspective, will you always fight a guy from your own weight class. 

No. If you are forced to throw down it could be a guy bigger or smaller than yourself. Thus it is advised that your train for more then your own weight class.


----------



## Tez3

TSDTexan said:


> Hobbies dont require dedicated commitment.



You obviously don't have train spotters over there!! 

Macdooginz, the first thing to do when looking to train a martial art is to see what is available in your area, there's no point in getting excited about training something that's not on offer around your way. Secondly is to try out the different styles to see what 'fits' you and where you feel comfortable training. Keep an open mind, you may think you don't want Judo for example but when you go to have a look it grabs you and says train me!  JKD is good of course but maybe not so good when you go to have a look and find you don't like the instructor. So, as I said go have a look around see what suits you ( and your wallet!) and welcome to MT.


----------



## McDooginz

Tez3 said:


> quote


You've probably given the most  practical advice so far. I'm over thinking it
Thanks.


----------



## TSDTexan

Tez3 said:


> You obviously don't have train spotters over there!!
> 
> Macdooginz, the first thing to do when looking to train a martial art is to see what is available in your area, there's no point in getting excited about training something that's not on offer around your way. Secondly is to try out the different styles to see what 'fits' you and where you feel comfortable training. Keep an open mind, you may think you don't want Judo for example but when you go to have a look it grabs you and says train me!  JKD is good of course but maybe not so good when you go to have a look and find you don't like the instructor. So, as I said go have a look around see what suits you ( and your wallet!) and welcome to MT.




I agree.


----------



## McDooginz

The one that seems most appealing is Southern Hung Gar. Also is available.






Only thing is the site lists the southern hung gar as Five Animal Hung Gar as opposed to Tiger Crane Hung Gar, which I believe is a derivative of it.

At 6:16 on Chiu Chi-Ling shows up and does his thing. He was the tailor in Kung Fu Hustle. That was the first time I saw him, but considering his age you guys have probably seen him in older Kung Fu movies.

Chiu Chi-ling - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I must say that with my amateur eye the style in the video doesn't look very practical in a fight, especially the wideness of the stances. Maybe Five Animal Southern Hung Gar will be better.

I don't know, a lot of Kung Fu just looks like dancing to me if people aren't hurting each other frequently. It's like yoga with more movement then staying still...which I can get down with. But still doesn't mean I would rely on it in a fight.


----------



## Tez3

I wouldn't take anything in a film as an actual depiction of a style. A film is for entertainment not to teach martial arts, much better to actually go and see people train in the real thing. Fight moves in films are choreographed to make them look good for the camera, the actors aren't necessarily even martial artists. it's all about camera angles, lighting, making actors look good etc
I don't do Kung Fu but I do know it's far more effective in real life than in films, just about all martial arts are come to that. Watch films by all means but they aren't real life.


----------



## Transk53

Welcome along.


----------



## sfs982000

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## McDooginz

Tez3 said:


> quote


I understand its exaggerated in movies but are the forms not the same? Or do you always have to go to a school to see it with authenticity?


----------



## Tez3

McDooginz said:


> I understand its exaggerated in movies but are the forms not the same? Or do you always have to go to a school to see it with authenticity?




To be honest I'd say you have to go to see what it's about, I wouldn't take any film as an authority on what happens in a style. A CMA person would have to tell you whether those forms are the same as the ones done, but then again forms aren't fighting.


----------



## Transk53

McDooginz said:


> I understand its exaggerated in movies but are the forms not the same? Or do you always have to go to a school to see it with authenticity?



Are you referring to fighting? Please I am curious here. When does fighting have to be martial arts, and in a movie?


----------



## McDooginz

Transk53 said:


> quote


I was talking about martial arts being used in a real fight.


----------



## Transk53

McDooginz said:


> I was talking about martial arts being used in a real fight.



Then you are not going to see it. Announcing ones skills is just stupid. Whatever skill set, a real fight is what it is, not about the martial arts, but about doing what is necessary. Hey good luck man


----------



## McDooginz

There's plenty of people that box for both sport and self defense and boxing is considered a martial art.

And thank you


----------



## Chrisoro

Welcome to MT!


----------



## The Great Gigsy

Greetings from a fellow skater. In looking to take up an art, I would first suggest looking into what is available in your area as this dictates what you will be able to train.                                                                                              You made mention to jkd in an early post and I would as someone who currently trains in it that it is a worthwhile art to train. I found that my past skateboarding experience has help me in my martial arts training, as in skateboarding you get out what you put into it. I guess that is true of most things, but the individual aspect of skateboarding has helped me to be more focused in how I train outside of class.                                                                                                                                    I hope this helps and good luck in your journey.


----------



## McDooginz

The Great Gigsy said:


> Greetings from a fellow skater. In looking to take up an art, I would first suggest looking into what is available in your area as this dictates what you will be able to train.                                                                                              You made mention to jkd in an early post and I would as someone who currently trains in it that it is a worthwhile art to train. I found that my past skateboarding experience has help me in my martial arts training, as in skateboarding you get out what you put into it. I guess that is true of most things, but the individual aspect of skateboarding has helped me to be more focused in how I train outside of class.                                                                                                                                    I hope this helps and good luck in your journey.


Thanks, nice to see another skater here.


----------



## bionicman2k

McDooginz said:


> Thanks, JKD is looking appealing, simply
> because it allows integration of other styles.


 
If you looking for some strength and conditioning tips? I can provide that to you!


----------

